
Scientists Gave MDMA to Octopuses–and What Happened Was Profound - evo_9
https://gizmodo.com/scientists-gave-mdma-to-octopuses-and-what-happened-was-1829191638
======
unique_parrot2
I think it's not good to give MDMA to anybody without letting them know. And I
belive that a lot of this wasn't give to optopuses, but hey, if somebody pays
for your drugs writing an article can be fun.

